# Reputation



## goodgiver (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you tell me what is a reputation points and how do you get them ?


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2006)

This should explain it for you.


----------



## Ken (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some much easier guidelines.

1.  Find any post by Ken.
     Click on "Give Karma"
     Click on  "Add to Reputation" and include a comment on how witty and   
     amusing the post was.
2.  Repeat # 1 as often as possible.

3.  Never give Karma to Alix.


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Here are some much easier guidelines.
> 
> 1. Find any post by Ken.
> Click on "Give Karma"
> ...


 
Thanks for making me laugh


----------

